

CBS Uses 'Star Trek' To Explore HTML5 Frontier - neovive
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-cbs-uses-star-trek-to-explore-html5-frontier/

======
sp332
"If we can't track, we can't monetize." This isn't really true. I wonder why
he thinks that?

~~~
mikeryan
Which part isn't true. I took it to mean they hadn't added instrumentation to
do the tracking not that it isn't feasible. (Heck isn't that why Adobe bought
Omniture?)

If they mean to monetize via ads then they damn well have to have adequate
tracking or the advertisers won't be on board.

------
MikeCapone
Doesn't work in Canada. "Not available in your geographical region."

------
minalecs
forget the HTML5 full episodes and seasons of star trek enterprise. Thats the
more awesome news here

